# Pro V1 versions



## IainP (May 6, 2014)

Won a sleeve in the ball sweep. Think they bring out new versions regularly but keep the same name, so out of curiosity how can you tell which is which?

Over to the knowledgeable forum


----------



## scottbrown (May 6, 2014)

The logos all differ slightly, some of the older ones you can visibly see the difference in dimple pattern. I have been playing 2013 balls and these have a light grey pro v1 logo and arrow / line. 
I am sure if you post a pic up someone will be able to ID


----------



## nemicu (May 6, 2014)

It's all in the detail 
ProV1 started out in 1999 and was simply Pro V1 392 (the number of dimples)
In 2001, the cover blend was modified and arrows and a single dot were added to the script
     <Pro V1.392>
2003, modified core and cover - script changed to <. Pro V1 392.> (notice the additional dot spaced between arrows)
2005, modified core and cover - script changed to <Pro V1 - 392> (dash instead of dot)
2007, modified dimple pattern - alignment arrows extended thus <---Pro V1--->
2009, modified dimple pattern again - dots added to alignment arrows thus <. ---Pro V1--- .>
Latest incarnation is a solid alignment line joined to the arrow (no space between arrow and alignment line) with ProV1 between.

Pro V1x started out as <Pro V1* 392> in 2001, then:
Pro V1x 332 (following same marking trend and modifications as Pro V1)
Other balls exist with various markings at prototype or testing status, but the ones listed above are official retail balls.
Feel and spin difference between the models is a matter of personal taste and subtle nuances (within the same Pro V1 or 1x lineage) - I personally preferred the 2007 Pro V1


----------



## IainP (May 9, 2014)

Thanks. So if I am reading that correctly, there is no real visible difference in the last few years versions?

Not sure if this is a great ploy, or they are missing a trick. Guess they are successful so probably the former!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 9, 2014)

If you get the different balls side by side it is easy to see the difference.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 10, 2014)

its like any up issue if you know the subtle changes made its obvious but they wont broadcast it as there will still be old stock about which could do with shifting and not de-valuing


----------



## duncan mackie (May 10, 2014)

IainP said:



			Thanks. So if I am reading that correctly, there is no real visible difference in the last few years versions?

Not sure if this is a great ploy, or they are missing a trick. Guess they are successful so probably the former!
		
Click to expand...

nope - #4 simply gives the balls earlier history (as post 2 highlights!) and only seems to deal with the balls cover rather than the internal changes (and they were significant)

whatever you have is likely to be a relatively new model - just play them and enjoy.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 10, 2014)

I buy the latest version, but only ever find the older versions.


----------



## IainP (May 10, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			whatever you have is likely to be a relatively new model - just play them and enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I maybe didn't explain well, happy with the freebie - no problem. It just struck me that there was nothing on the packaging which indicated the year/model that was all. I also have some lake pro v1s in the garage which I've used in summer practice, I'd noticed some had 392 on the ball and some didn't so assumed they would be some subtle clues and those who were keen users would be up on them - like post #3. Just that did not seem to detail much after 2009. Was half expecting a link to a nerdy site 

As pbrown said, that is they way the do it, whereas some other manufactures I think do it differently with more obvious re-branding.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 11, 2014)

IainP said:



			Yes, I maybe didn't explain well, happy with the freebie - no problem. It just struck me that there was nothing on the packaging which indicated the year/model that was all. I also have some lake pro v1s in the garage which I've used in summer practice, I'd noticed some had 392 on the ball and some didn't so assumed they would be some subtle clues and those who were keen users would be up on them - like post #3. Just that did not seem to detail much after 2009. Was half expecting a link to a nerdy site 

As pbrown said, that is they way the do it, whereas some other manufactures I think do it differently with more obvious re-branding.
		
Click to expand...

OK - this is easier to respond to

if they have 392 on at all stick them in the practice bag; you should be able to notice a significant difference in distances and flight with those balls.

there were changes to the cover material (whiter longer and slightly better wearing without loosing feel/grip) on the latest versions which, as post #2 advised, have the arrow in grey/silver with a black outline).

2007, 2009 & 2011 differences are given in post #3

there is a much greater difference between the ProV1x and ProV1 than within the ProV1 since 2007


----------

